# Hilfe bei Illustrator....



## Ronin Blade (24. November 2008)

*Brauche bitte hilfe bei Illustrator....*

Ich wollte etwas wie mit den Go Media set zaubern.(T-Shirt) zb.
Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin das,daß Bild aus dem Set in den Hintergrund kommt bei meinem Hauptbild.
Es ist immer darüber,obwohl ich overlay bzw. überblenden eingestellt habe,nicht dahinter. Also das 2 Bild ist dann zwar zum Teil hinter dem Hauptbild,aber das was nicht mehr zu sehen sein soll ist auch noch über dem Hauptbild.Hoffe die erklärung reicht halbwegs....Bin selber 

Danke im Vorraus. 


mfg Ronin Blade


----------



## ink (24. November 2008)

Ich verstehe rein gar nichts.
Mach mal bitte nen Screenshot.

mfg


----------



## Ronin Blade (24. November 2008)

@nsk

Hoffe du kannst jetzt etwas damit anfangen:http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/241108192347_Beispiel.jpg

Ich weis,war etwas verwirrend.Wusste aber nicht wie ich es beschreiben sollte.....

So sollte es aussehen:http://www.gomediazine.com/tutorials/step-by-step-using-the-vector-packs/


----------



## ink (24. November 2008)

Es liegt einfach an deinen Ebeneneinstellungen.
Es legt sich halt über die Elemente.
Entweder:
Du greifst zu Radiergummi und radierst den überflüssigen Kram weg (bei markiertem Objekt)
oder
du stellst die Ebene auf normal zurück

mfg


----------

